# They've Arrived



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great news the new stickers have arrived










They will be in the post tonight to those waiting for them together with a new addition to the welcome pack .


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Are these available to old members of the TTOC whose membership has run out? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not unless they sign up again.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

They look spot on   

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice so will my old ones be worth more now with there classic value :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

OOh I like these a lot  I presume they will be available to buy for existing members through the TTOC shop or I can just Paypal as a gift for some ? 5 or so should do it 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They are in the shop just, just order the old type.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Got mine today, cheeeers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

manphibian said:


> Got mine today, cheeeers


Did you like the extra secret addition ?


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

stewart how do they differ from the previous ones are they the same size cheers keith


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine today, cheeeers
> ...


Yeah got mine....As for the secret addition  ....... Can't use it as my current one also houses the handfree kit ariel :x , but I am think of taking that kit out :? :?

T ROB T


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

do you stick them on the outside or inside of the window ?

I would like to put them on the outside of the rear quarter window


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sTTranger said:


> do you stick them on the outside or inside of the window ?
> 
> I would like to put them on the outside of the rear quarter window


Inside :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine today, cheeeers
> ...


twas a nice surprise


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Many thanks


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

will they show through my tinted windows??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sTTranger said:


> will they show through my tinted windows??


They do on our Mini :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

If I order some now will I also get the secret addition 

EDIT - I have just ordered 5 

Charlie


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i ordered yesterday, am i getin secret edition too or is charlie making look like a complte flap jack :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No the Tax disc holder is extra :wink:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> No the Tax disc holder is extra :wink:


didnt see the ttoc one, i got one of ebay with RS on it :?


----------

